# oh no kickback!!!



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

!http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s378/whitebeast88/194zpsf48629bd.jpg!

i was out in the shop today making some cuts on my ts and when this happened.fortunately it wedged with the fence and i had a pretty decent grip on it,or thats what i think happened.just a lucky day for me and a little ticked off because i got in that position.i think it drug on the fence and wasn't sliding easily.i think i need to build a sled to do my cuts with.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cross cut sled was one of the first things I built. Do it! You will FEEL better and be safer. Not that hard to build one. 

Glad you didn't get bit. That would have made things worse than a dinged up piece of wood.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Just for the sake of clarification/opinion/argument/safety/etc--

Isn't the proper way to CC a board, is to use a miter gauge *WITHOUT* a fence?










That is, until you build that crosscut sled… ;-)


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

You're correct HMike !


----------



## Sunstealer73 (Sep 2, 2012)

Using the rip fence to crosscut is a bad idea. I've done it too in my younger days and had similar results. I learned on an old underpowered saw thankfully and didn't get hurt.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

"I think it drug on the fence and wasn't sliding easily". That pretty much explains why you shouldn't use the fence when crosscutting. I'm glad you escaped injury. Mount that gouged board in a prominent place as a reminder not to do that again!


----------



## johndale (Sep 11, 2012)

one of the first things i learned was never to crosscut with the rip fence. i always used a mitre gauge and never had a problem


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

These guys all have the right idea. You're really lucky you didn't get killed. Mount that sucker where you'll see and remember.

Steve


----------



## WoodWorkWarrior (Sep 21, 2012)

Cross cutting with the fence as a guide is dangerous, but you can still use the fence to locate the cut safely. Make a short fence addition from some scrap that attaches to the fence well behind the blade. It only need be an inch or so in length. Clamp it to the fence and use it as a stop block to locate your cut. Use the miter gauge to make the cut…when the workpiece comes in contact with the blade it no longer is sliding against fence so you avoid the potential to twist your workpiece like what happened to you.

Best advice of course is a cross cut sled, or a different tool like a miter saw. But in a pinch, the above works and is much safer if you want repeat cuts.


----------



## da3t (Aug 9, 2012)

Sled fence idea - I used some extra pieces of 3/4" hardwood flooring screwed together for the back of the sled, straight as an arrow and not cutting up a piece of thick lumber like most of the plans have.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

thanks everyone i learned my lesson that was the first time i cross cut on the ts and the last.it scared the s#!t out of me to say the least.so now i'm going to build a sled so i don't have that problem again.thanks for the idea on hanging it in the shop as a reminder.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Check out these two links as you decide how to build your sled. I found these to be quite useful in building mine.

Eagle Lake Woodworking

Steve Marin on tablesaw sleds and alignment of runners


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

thanks mike.i appreciate the links both are nice i'm gonna study them both and try to come up with something.i looked at some plans yesterday on the net but didn't care for what i saw.these are both great sleds thanks again.


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

Just clamp a board to your fence, so after the cut the board isn't wedged into the blade. Good to hear that nothing bad happened.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep! That's the dreaded kickback arc. Once warned/twice careful.
Glad ya weren't banged up.
Bill


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree with AJ-using a fence as a stopblock for crosscuts is useful, but having a block on the fence ensures safety.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

You would be perfectly safe on cross cuts to use both if there is room between the fence and the sawblade for the miter. Never retrieve the cut piece with the miter. the stop block is a perfect adaptation for those cuts that don't fit in the above catagorie.


----------

